# endometrial biopsy



## jlb1121 (Jun 28, 2011)

my provider did a endometrial biospy and also wants to charge 64435 and 57800. I explained these were bundled with primary procedures.  So now he wants an  example of when these 2 codes could be used.  Any good examples.  He is an ob/gyn

thanks


----------



## preserene (Jun 28, 2011)

Paracervical block is a regional anesthesia of the inferior hypogastric plexus and ganglia produced by injection of the local anesthetic into the lateral fornices of the vagina. 

The 00940 code would only be used by an anesthesiologist providing appropriate anesthesia, other than local, for vaginal procedures not otherwise specified. In the unusual circumstance in which a surgeon also administers anesthesia other than a local, topical or a metacarpal block for a procedure he/she is performing, you would attach the modifier -47 (anesthesia by surgeon) to the procedure code without using an anesthesia code.


----------

